
Man finds butter estimated to be more than 2,000 years old in Irish bog - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/06/14/man-finds-22-pound-chunk-of-butter-estimated-to-be-more-than-2000-years-old-in-irish-bog/
======
internaut
My uncle is a turf cutter, at some point during the year he banks 500 bucks a
day trucking his cuttings about to people who want it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peat)

It smells indescribably delicious, that's why. You'll feel like an authentic
citizen of Westeros if you have a turf fire. Especially during the winter.
Those little plastic brick things are for the elderly. If anybody wants a
cargo of real turf in Cork county hit me up and I'll get my uncle to contact
you. He should send bricks through the post to convert people.

